# Questions About IBS and TTC



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

I was diagnosed w/IBS C&D in 2000. Since then, I've been on some form of SSRI and have seen dramatic improvement in my symptoms.My husband and I are now TTC, and I have had to go off Zoloft and the Pill. I'm very concerned that my IBS syptoms will return. Are there any "safe" medications I can take in the meantime to help with spasms and occasional, unexpected bouts of D? I have Levsin and Robinul but do not know if those would be detrimental to a fetus if I were to take them to alleviate discomfort.Ashley


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Ashly. I would say that if you are pregnant or trying to become pregnant,you should be very careful about the meds that you take. Your doc should be the best one to offer advice there may be some meds that are safe to take during pregnancy it is always best to check first. Take care.


----------

